# The submarine race....



## Triehard (Jul 9, 2008)

...:scratch::scratch::scratch:.:scratch:.


----------



## Battou (Jul 9, 2008)




----------



## Slaphead (Jul 9, 2008)

:lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao:


----------



## 250Gimp (Jul 9, 2008)

I think the water needs more blue in it!!  :lmao:

By the way, the sub in the lead has a leak!!!


----------



## LaFoto (Jul 9, 2008)

Well, you tried hard!
At least!


----------



## BoblyBill (Jul 9, 2008)

LOL...





























LOL...


----------



## mmcduffie1 (Jul 9, 2008)

I was at that race


----------



## Triehard (Jul 9, 2008)

Haha you know what I like ....humour is truly international.
I proved my point with this silly pic.
:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## MissMia (Jul 10, 2008)




----------



## Battou (Jul 10, 2008)

mmcduffie1 said:


> I was at that race



:thumbup: sweet, where where you sitting, I was in the grandstands off turn eleven


----------



## icassell (Jul 10, 2008)

But who won?


----------



## Battou (Jul 10, 2008)

it was a photo finish, we're still waiting for the results


----------



## icassell (Jul 10, 2008)

Battou said:


> it was a photo finish, we're still waiting for the results



... groan ... sounds like something I would have said ...


----------



## Battou (Jul 10, 2008)

icassell said:


> ... groan ... sounds like something I would have said ...



:lmao: Sorry I could not come up with some good vessel names


----------

